
Microsoft vs. IBM: A major shift in Java support - MilnerRoute
https://www.theserverside.com/opinion/Microsoft-vs-IBM-A-major-shift-in-Java-support
======
__initbrian__
Buying developers via github seemed focused toward JS. I went to [0] to prove
it but turns out Java is the second most popular language on GitHub projects

[0]
[https://octoverse.github.com/projects](https://octoverse.github.com/projects)

------
mshockwave
I don't think donating huge money to Github can be an evidence that M$ are
moving toward Java

~~~
teh_klev
Microsoft didn't donate "huge money" to Github, they bought the company
outright...and that has nothing at all to do with Java despite the ill fitting
observation that Github is "a DVCS tool that hosts a variety of Apache and
other open source Java projects".

Also that's not what the article is about, it's about Microsoft increasing its
investment in the Java Enterprise space, whilst their old "enemy" seem to be
less interested.

And finally, Slashdot from 1998 called and asked for its "M$" back ;)

------
firstpost2
they are not mentioning that with Redhat IBM had a big java enteprise and
opensource acquisition too,

------
coder4life
If you don't want to register to read this: Search for the article title on
google and click the arrow by the link addressed for the cached copy.

